# 40 gallon mbuna tank?



## thefez510 (Jan 26, 2014)

hi guys im new here this is my first post my question is i have a 40 gallon tank sand substrate and tons of rocks for hiding the only thing i need now is the fish i was thinking of getting 4 yellow labs and 4 electric blue johanni will that be ok if the blue johanni is too agressive i might go with acei cichlids but will that be big enough for them?


----------



## thefez510 (Jan 26, 2014)

if not a demasoni cichlid. the acei would be my last pick


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

no Melanochromis johannii will not work in a 40g. acei need a larger footprint as well. u could try the yellow labs and some Iodotropheus sprengerae rusty cichlids. try 1 male with 3 to 4 female each species otherwise skip that all together and take a look at Pseudotropheus saulosi male and female colors will make it look like 2 different species and these are the best choice for a tank as small as you are working with.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

The saulosi is considered a dwarf mbuna because it reaches a size of only 3-4 inches. Males are blue with black vertical bars, and females are a beautiful, deep yellow. Fry are born yellow and, as they near adulthood, will begin to show adult female and male colors. so be real easy to tell who is male also


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Labidochromis chisumulae would also work, IF you don't mind substituting the yellow labs (which they will probably hybridize with).


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I would just pick one species, BUT first is this a 40 gallon breeder (36" Long) or a 40 gallon long (48" Long)


----------



## thefez510 (Jan 26, 2014)

its a 40 gallong 48 long


----------



## thefez510 (Jan 26, 2014)

what about a demasoni is that ok to be put in that tank?


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a breeding group of the yellow tail acei. when young they don't look too flashy but the adults specially the males are gorgeous. The dominant male change colors, from deep blue to a very dark navy blue almost black with the yellow fins, and they shimmer. it is quite an spectacle. the females are a lighter blue. they are very mellow compared to others. Just in case you want to know. I have 1 male for every 4 females.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Not sure about the Demasoni, but a species tank of yellow labs would be great


----------



## thefez510 (Jan 26, 2014)

ok thanks guys i will study this fish and make my decision


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

thefez510 said:


> ok thanks guys i will study this fish and make my decision


since you have a 4ft tank the rusties and yellow labs would be ok if you provide a lot of rocks and combine them when they are still small fry. if you add a full size male right away he will likely kill some tank mates.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

pfoster74 said:


> thefez510 said:
> 
> 
> > ok thanks guys i will study this fish and make my decision
> ...


 ( I assumed you had a 40g breeder style.)


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

For mbuna, I'd stock a 40 gallon long the same as a 55g.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_55g.php Omit the acei and Labeotropheus.


----------

